# Poster Dog for Ryley's Run Is Chosen



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Steve(Sharlin)gave us a wonderful idea for the poster for Ryley's Run this year. Even though Skyler is a wonderful subject, we decided that we needed to tug at everyone's heartstrings and Skyler is just too healthy looking and too happy. So we decided to use Valentino who is currently out in Homeward Bound and recovering nicely. But he makes the perfect poster dog this year. Ryley is so much better and that is the goal so we could not use him and he is the main subject on the website, so people can read all about him. So here is Valentino as our new poster dog for this year.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Way too sad Donna! Too bad you don't have a picture of his former owner (with a bull's eye on it).


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

God - and people wonder why we rescue...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I see a beautiful boy in there when he gets healthy.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep! What Vern said in the post above.... along with Ryley's past owner needs to have a date with the Cable Channel - Showtime's series / character "Dexter!"

Long and painful!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see Valentino's after photo. This one kills me. That chain bothers the heck out of me, too!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, I didn't even see the chain. What a heart breaker.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay guys, I got these the other day from Sharon at HBGRR. He is doing very well and is very loving. SO here you go.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing. He doesn't even look like the same dog!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like Valentino is doing great..... what a difference.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness, do you know who he looks like? Moly Smokes! I'm trying not to use the word Holy anymore....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gb????????????????????


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't ever heard Valentino's story. What happened to his fur on his face?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Gb????????????????????


You hit the jackpot!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You hit the jackpot!


To bad it wasnt the lottery.....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Amazing what love,care and food can do!.
Great poster boy!.Love the name.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I haven't ever heard Valentino's story. What happened to his fur on his face?


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad you posted some "After" shots of Valentino! He looks so pityful in that poster. Those after shots really show the power a good rescue has.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

lgnutah said:


> I haven't ever heard Valentino's story. What happened to his fur on his face?


Valentino was picked up by a high kill shelter. He was on his last days before he was to be put down. He was dehydrated and had a bad case of mange and was underweight. Surprisingly he was heartworm negative. I Contacted Homeward Bound and they went and got him and he is doing very well there and recovering nicely. While I am out there in May, I expect to bring him back home with me, if all goes well.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is unbelievable. He looks so good now. How much time went by between those pictures?


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

That picture made me tear up. I'm so glad to see the after shots that he is doing much better!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> That is unbelievable. He looks so good now. How much time went by between those pictures?


Roughly about six weeks since they first got him and those photos this past week. So he is doing really well and it helps that he was heartworm negative. How is beyond me but he was. Small miracle for sure.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> God - and people wonder why we rescue...


One look at him Steve, and I dont think they have to wonder anymore.  Just glad he is doing so well.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

If that poster child doesn't create some emotion for the cause, nothing will....

So glad he's getting the love and care he deserves.....


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Donna 
Oh wow valentino will sure touch everyone hearts that sees him !! That pict stays in your head.
Im so glad you did post the after pict he sure looks great now & so happy. Oh I hope you get him Donna. Fingers crossed


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The before and after pictures of Valentino is why HBGRR calls it "The Sanctuary" A special place to heal, learn to trust & love again, and wait for that special forever home to be found.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> The before and after pictures of Valentino is why HBGRR calls it "The Sanctuary" A special place to heal, learn to trust & love again, and wait for that special forever home to be found.


Your so right Steve. HBGRR is one of my favorite rescues. I am sure you have figured that out by now, since I am always talking to Sharon these days. LOL!!! And Jody does a wonderful job. She is truly amazing. 
Valentino is doing so good. I am so glad.


----------

